# Katzen am (und im???) Teich



## ösiwilli (3. Apr. 2008)

Servus miteinander,

bei vielen Eurer Beiträge kommt immer wieder durch, dass Katzen die Teiche plündern und Fische fressen.

Habt Ihr das schon mal gesehen oder ist es bloss eine Annahme, falls einmal ein Fisch fehlt oder verletzt ist??

An meinem alten und jetzt auch beim neuen Teich sind mittlerweile 2 Generationen eigener Katzen herumspaziert und ich habe trotzt intensiver Beobachtung noch NIE eine beim Fischen erwischt und es gab auch noch NIE Ausfälle bei den Fischen.

Natürlich sitzen sie gerne beim Wasser und sind fasziniert davon, was sich alles drin abspielt, tatschen auch manchmal ins Wasser, trinken davon aber das wars bei mir in den letzten Jahren auch schon, obwohl alle begnadete Mäusejäger waren.

 

Ein spezieller Katzenschutz für den Teich war daher bei mir niemals notwendig, obwohl uns auch viele Streuner besuchen kommen.

Liebe Grüsse - Willi, der schon neugierig auf Eure Erfahrungen ist


----------



## Suse (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Unsere Katze fischt auch nicht.
Im Gegenteil, die ergreift die Flucht, wenn die "bösenbösen Koi" kommen und sie beim Trinken gar fürchterlich erschrecken.:shock 
Aber der Kater einer Freundin (die zum Glück am anderen Ende des Dorfes lebt), 
den haben wir leider schon dabei erwischen müssen, wie er genüßlich auf Nachbars Koi rumgenagt hat. 
Da gibt es dann wohl auch sone und sone...


----------



## ösiwilli (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*



			
				Suse schrieb:
			
		

> Aber der Kater einer Freundin (die zum Glück am anderen Ende des Dorfes lebt),
> den haben wir leider schon dabei erwischen müssen, wie er genüßlich auf Nachbars Koi rumgenagt hat.



Servus Suse,

eben, dass ist auch ein Teil meiner Frage: "gefischt" oder bloss "gefressen" was ein ander Tier (erschreckter __ Reiher, Bisamratte oder sonstwas??) liegengelassen hat?

Wenn ich unseren Katzen einen Fisch hinlege, wrd er auch gefuttert!!

Liebe Grüsse - Willi


----------



## Frettchenfreund (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Hallo Willi,

mir hat letztes Jahr die Katze von der liiiiiiiieeeeeben   Nachbarin einen Fisch aus dem damals noch kleinen Teich geholt und dann bei ihr unter dem Fenster abgelegt. Da die Katze das mit allen Tierchen macht ( Vögel, Mäuse usw. ) kann ich das behaupten, dass Katzen so etwas machen. 

Hingeschwommen kann ja nicht sein, oder???  

VG    Volker


----------



## karsten. (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

is eben so

 

versuchen das Teichufer für Katzen unangenehm zu machen ,
den Viechern ins Gewissen reden 


ich hab 2 

mfG


----------



## Digicat (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Servus Katzenfreunde  

Willi, am alten Teich hatten wir am Teich bestimmt 6 - 7 Katzen (alle von den Nachbarn) täglich am herumstreunen, 

   

aber keine, wirklich keine, hat sich je einen Fisch aus dem Teich geholt  .

Durch mein umlaufend, breites (1m), flaches (von 0 - -30 abfallend) Ufer, hatten die Katzen keine Chance. Die Fische (Goldorfen) haben sich zwar manchmal in diese flache Zone verirrt, aber wie ein Schatten (selbst ein Vogel) auftauchte, sind die Fische abgetaucht in tiefes Wasser (2m).

Also ich kann nur Gutes von den Katzen berichten


----------



## Frettchenfreund (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Hallo Helmut,

nicht alle haben so liebe  Katzen am Teich wie Du!

Wie schon geschrieben lag bei mir der Fisch bei der Nachbarin unter dem Fenster ( Liftlinie ca. 25 M ). Aber das war bei dem alten Teich ich hoffe bei unserem neuen Teich schafft die Katze das auch nicht mehr.

Dafür Ka....t sie neuerdings bei uns ins Hochbeet!

Aber egal, ich bin kein Katzenhasser aber die Katze von unserer Nachbarin mag ich nicht!!!! :evil 

VG   Volker


----------



## Armin (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Hy,

eben, die gucken doch bloss. Hier mein Kater im vergangenen Jahr, als mein Koidoc zum Check hier war   Seit dem Tag, als mein Teich laminiert wurde, vermisse ich ihn :evil 

Gruß Armin


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Hi,

wir ham seit gut 25 Jahren Koi und noch viel länger Katzen.... manchmal gleich 3 oder 4. Aber Verluste an Fischen durch die Katzen .... nee nie nich niemals.

Die Koi werden als "unsere" akzeptiert und da geht man tunlichst nicht ran, obwohl man sonst liebend gerne rohen Fisch frisst... (ich auch!).

Unser Kater liegt oft am Teich mit einer Pfote im Wasser. Da gehen die Kois dann ran und er streichelt die Fische ganz vorsichtig und natürlich ohne Krallen. Unsere große Chagoi-Dame Zensie ist schon eine richtige Freundin für ihn geworden.

Also... für uns keine Probleme... aber Katzen sind halt auch unterschiedlich.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*



			
				ösiwilli schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich sitzen sie gerne beim Wasser und sind fasziniert davon, was sich alles drin abspielt, tatschen auch manchmal ins Wasser, trinken davon aber das wars bei mir in den letzten Jahren auch schon, obwohl alle begnadete Mäusejäger waren.



Genau das sind auch unsere Erfahrungen mit unserer Katze  . Gefischt hat sie bisher nicht, auch keine Fische als Geschenk für uns mitgebracht (immer nur reichlich Mäuse oder ab und zu mal einen Vogel  ). Eine gewisse Faszination übt das Wasser auch auf sie aus. Unser Kätzchen liegt auch gerne am Rand schaut, deshalb nennen wir unseren Teich schon "_Katzenkino_" .

Wir haben unserem Kätzchen von Anfang an verboten, im Teich zu fischen, wahrscheinlich hat es geholfen 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------​
_@ Jo: Das muss ja ein tolles Bild sein, Katze streichelt Koi ... bitte unbedingt mal mit Fotomaschine bewaffnen und diesen Augenblick für uns festhalten ...._


----------



## Suse (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Leider fischt der Kater der Freundin selber 
(und "findet" nicht nur zufällig liegengebliebenes) 
und das auch noch regelmäßig.


----------



## ösiwilli (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Servus @all,

na, scheint ja unentschieden zu stehen, zwischen den braven Katzen und der Anglerfraktion 

Aber wahrscheinlich hat Susi



			
				Suse schrieb:
			
		

> Da gibt es dann wohl auch sone und sone...



den Nagel auf den Kof getroffen.

War für mich nur ein bissi unverständlich, da ich wie einige andere absolut noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht habe und die Schuldzuweisungen an die Katzen nicht ganz nachvollziehbar fand.

Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass meine Fische - da nicht gefüttert - eher scheu sind und sich bei einem Schatten gleich verziehen.

Wenn ich aber dann wieder an den Koistreichler von Jo denke  - aber: siehe oben.

Liebe Grüsse - Willi - der sich über Eure Meinungen  - besonders die positiven - sehr freut, aber leider auch die negativen anerkennen muss.


----------



## ouzo (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
auch wir haben schon seit Jahren Katzen und früher Goldis (jetzt Koi) gehabt.
Nie habe ich erlebt,dass die Katzen an die Fische gehen!
Seit letztem Spätsommer haben wir zwei Katerneuzugänge,Ouzo 3 Jahre und Spike 10Mon. alt.  

Seit ca.4 Wochen haben wir ungefähr 80 __ Kröten im Teich und  diese haben es den Zweien angetan.Sie fangen die Kröten aber nur an Land und wenn wir im Garten sind,
werden sie auch mit einer Spritzpistole verjagt,aber leider sind wir nicht immer da !!! 
Ca. 5 Kröten habe ich in der Woche im Haus,aber erstaunlicherweise immer unverletzt 
 Schön finden wir das auch nicht,aber leider können wir es nicht ändern. Der Jagdtrieb ist  nicht auszulöschen:evil


----------



## Elfriede (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Mein Kater verbringt auch sehr viel Zeit im "Katzenkino" (eine wirklich treffende Wortkreation!), aber niemals vergreift er sich an den Fischen, weder im Teich noch in der Küche, wo hin und wieder auch  weniger erbauliche Filme  über die Zubereitung von Fischen ablaufen, die er aber ebenso aufmerksam verfolgt, obwohl er Fisch überhaupt nicht mag.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Findling (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

zu diesem Thema muss ich mich auch mal melden.


Bei uns am Teich (Ortsrand, 2 Grundstückseiten landwirtschaftliche Nutzfläche (Brachland), 1 Seite Wildwuchs mit jeder Menge Hecken und Bäumen [ca. 20 m tiefer Bahndamm]) treiben sich jede Menge Katzen rum. 2 eigene und ca. ein Dutzend aus der Nachbarschaft bzw. auch einige echte "Streuner" die ich niemandem zuordnen kann. Komischerweise scheint es am Teich keinerlei Revierprobleme zu geben. 

Im Sommer vergangenen Jahres bin ich nachts durch relativ laute Geräusche am Teich (direkt vor dem Schlafzimmerfenster) wach geworden. Als ich dann, mit einer starken Taschenlampe bewaffnet ans Fenster kam, stand eine der Katzen aus der Nachbarschaft ((kastrierter Kater) bis zum Bauch im Wasser. Er stand in diesem Moment wie eine Statue und wartete mit erhobener Vorderpfote auf einen Fisch. Dieser Kater hat sich im Laufe der Zeit definitiv als "Angler" erwiesen, der dann auch seine sonstige Scheu vor dem Wasser überwindet. (Hat er eventuell ein Anrecht auf die Fische - schließlich bekam ich sie ursprünglich von seinem menschlischen Dosenöffner "aufs Auge gedrückt"? ) Ich kann also behaupten: Es gibt mit Sicherheit Katzen, die Fische fangen!

Alle meine Möglichkeiten wie gutes Zureden:beeten  oder auch Schimpfen  haben den Schlingel nicht vom Schändlichen seiner Taten überzeugen können.    Aber, wenn ich mir die Zahl der Katzen vor Augen halte und dann bedenke, dass darunter nur 1 "Fischer" ist, scheint es ja doch die Ausnahme zu sein.  Damit kann ich leben - zumal in meinem Teich "nur" Billig-Fische rumschwimmen. Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen: Ich meine damit lediglich, dass, wenn die Katze dann erfolgreich ist, für mich kein großer materieller Verlust entsteht. Meine Verantwortung für die Tiere kenne ich schon und nehme sie auch ernst, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die "betroffenen" Fische unter anderen Umständen ebenfalls das Opfer von Räubern geworden wären. Das ist halt die natürliche Auslese - und ich habe noch keinen Weg gefunden, dem Kater beizubringen, dass er die Mäuse fangen darf, die Fische aber nicht. Andererseits sind Katzen nun mal Räuber und darf ich mir anmaßen entscheiden zu wollen (können - sollen - müssen?) welches Tier (Fisch - Maus - Vogel usw.) lebenswert ist und welches nicht? 

Natürlich tut es mir leid, wenn eine der Katzen im Sommer am Teichrand eine mit der Eiablage beschäftigte Libelle fängt und verspeist - aber wenn es nicht die Katze wäre, dann eben ein Vogel - oder ein Frosch - oder...

Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will: Die Natur besteht aus fressen und gefressen werden. Die einen sind Räuber und die anderen halt Opfer. Das ist zwar brutal aber eben "natürlich".  Solange die "Opfer" tatsächlich die Möglichkeit haben, sich vor den Jägern in Sicherheit zu bringen ist das in Ordnung. Diese Möglichkeit muss der Mensch ihnen in einem künstlich angelegten Lebensraum allerdings schaffen.

Anders sieht die Sache natürlich dann aus, wenn es sich bei den potenziellen Opfern nicht "nur" um "billige" Goldfische, sondern um hochwertige Tiere handelt, die als einzelnes Tier einen tatsächlichen materiellen Wert darstellen. Da der Mensch hier als Verantwortlicher nicht davon ausgehen kann, dass die Räuber (__ egel ab Katze, __ Reiher oder alle anderen) diesen Unterschied erkennen und berücksichtigen, liegt es ausschließlich an ihm, seine "Wertsachen" durch entsprechende Maßnahmen zu schützen. Wer dies nicht in ausreichendem Maße tut, darf eventuelle Verluste nicht den "bösen" Raubtieren, sondern ausschießlich seinem eigenen Leichtsinn zur Last legen. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Dodi (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Moin Manfred!

Danke für Deinen Bericht.

Mich würde mal interessieren, um was für eine Katzenrasse es sich bei dem "Angler" handelt.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Moin,

da wir ja alle so verwundert über schwimmende und Fische liebende und jagende Katzen sind...

Schon mal was von der Türkischen Van (Schwimmkatze) gehört ??

Wiki-Link

Iss also nix Neues, aber ganz interessant !!


----------



## Suse (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Moin Moin,
also bei "unserem" Fischer handelt es sich um eine _stinknormale_ Europäische Kurzhaar, 
also einfach Katze, bzw. Kater, 
graugeringelt und eigentlich superlieb und total witzig.
Der geschädigte Nachbar hat seinen Teich inzwischen auch gesichert.
Und Nachbarschaftskrieg hat es deswegen zum Glück auch nicht gegeben.


----------



## Christine (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Moin,

also zur Türkischen Van-Katze - ich hatte mal eine. Auf jeden Fall ein Wasserfan, man konnte sicher sein - irgendwo eine Schüssel mit eingeweichter Wäsche - eine halbe Stunde später Schüssel leer und Kater mitten in einer Pfütze mit Wäsche... Aber der war zum Angeln definitv zu blöd.

Anders unsere Else. Eine europäisch Kurzhaar. Nachbars ehemaliger Teich - sehr katzenfreundlich gestaltetes Wasserloch mit großen festen Steinen an flachen Ufern und verfressenen Goldfischen lud ein. Goldfische wurden aber brav zuhause abgeliefert. Unser eigener Kleinteich - mit Fischchen - wird interessiert beguckt und als Tränke benutzt, aber es wird nicht geangelt, weil sie überall aufpassen muss, nicht reinzufallen. Denn Wasser ist ähbäh! 

Unsere zweite, eine junge Wildgeburt, hat zwar keine Hemmungen, bis zu den Ellenbogen im Wasser zu stehen, aber ist - bisher - nur daran interessiert, Gras zu ernten. Das müssen wir dringend beobachten, denn dieses Tier ist talentiert, geschickt und verfressen...


----------



## Findling (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Hallo Dodi,

bei meiner "Nachbarschaftskatze" handelt es sich um eine komplett schwarze kurzhaarige Katze. Die hier eigentlich neben den grau-getigerten am häufigsten (mit mehr oder weniger viel weiß) vorkommende Art. 

Genauere Artbestimmung/Rasse kann ich nicht machen, da ich eigentlich kein so besonderer Katzenliebhaber bin - im absoluten Gegensatz zu meinen beiden Töchtern. Soviel mir bekannt ist, stammt der Kater aus einem Bauernhof im Schwarzwald. Ich habe zwar nichts gegen Katzen im Haus, bin aber selbst eher der "Hundetyp". Leider kann ich einem Hund im Moment nicht die notwendige Zeit widmen, daher ist seit ca. 3 Jahren auch kein Hund mehr im Haus. Kommt vielleicht wieder....

Katzen haben halt den Vorteil, dass sie alleine "gassi" gehen....

@ Jo

danke für den Link. War interessant zu lesen, dass es auch tatsächlich wasserliebende Katzen gibt. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Digicat (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Servus Manfred

[OT]





> Genauere Artbestimmung/Rasse kann ich nicht machen


Die Türkische Van-Katze hat als Charakteristikum zwei verschieden Augen Farben. 

Aber auch die Türkische Angora geht gern baden[/OT]

Also bei uns am Teich waren auch "nur" Hauskatzen (alle Farbvariationen).


----------



## ösiwilli (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Servus Manfred!



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> Leider kann ich einem Hund im Moment nicht die notwendige Zeit widmen, daher ist seit ca. 3 Jahren auch kein Hund mehr im Haus. Kommt vielleicht wieder....



super Einstellung  Wenn alle so denken würden, gäbe es viel weniger volle Tierschutzhäuser.

Zu den Katzen:

unsere sind an sich nicht sehr wasserscheu, marschieren auch mal im Regen herum und verteilen dann ihre Prints im ganzen Haus. Monet spielt auch gerne mit dem Wasserfall und tatzt rein, dass es nur so spritzt. Aber reinsteigen oder gar schwimmen ist nicht.

Liebe Grüsse - Willi - der sich über die rege Diskussion sehr freut!


----------



## klaus e (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

n'Abend zusammen,
ich war mal wieder ein paar Tage auf Achse und komme jetzt erst zu diesem interessanten Thema -oops, gerade war ein __ Reiher draußen - jetzt isser wieder wech...
Also, unser Kater Chippo hatte quasi die Bauaufsicht über unseren Teich. Ob Erdaushub, Vlies verlegen oder Wassereinlassen und Pflanzen pflanzen, der Racker war immer dabei und mittendrin. Auch Leo der Nachbarkater und Chippos Kumpel (in guten wie in schlechten Zeiten), nahm regen Anteil.
Seit die Fische ihre Bahnen ziehen, sitzen beide oft auf dem Holzdeck oder räkeln sich in der Sonne auf den Steinen am Ufer.
Besonders unser Kater ist immer dabei, wenn was am Teich passiert. Auch er genießt das "Katzenkino", doch fischen, angeln oder anderes kommt für ihn nicht in Frage. Wasserscheu ist er dabei nicht, vielmehr badet er an warmen Tagen gerne sein Schwanzende im Teich.
Chippi, wie ihn seine Freunde nennen dürfen, stammt von einem Bauernhof und ist eine absolute Mischung mit einem kräftigen Schuss Siam. Blaue Augen, rosa __ Nase und Tatzen sowie eine manchmal nervige "Sprachbegabung" sprechen für den asiatischen Migrationshintergrund des jetzt bald 7-jährigen Schlingels. Er ist Spezialist für Mäusejagd. Alle Nachbargrundstücke sind (fast) mäusefrei. Nur mit einer kleinen Spitzmaus hat er sowas wie ein Gentleman-Agreement. Jeden Abend sitzt der Kater an der Terrassentür und stiert die Stufe an. Dann kommt "Jerry" angeflitzt, Chippo "klatscht" ihn ohne Krallen kurz ab und Jerry setzt seinen Weg vor den Fensterscheiben Richtung Hecke fort. Kein Quatsch, großes Indianerehrenwort, absolute Wahrheit...
Also, Chippi und Leo zählen als zwei Punkte für die "Katzen-Fisch-Freunde-Fraktion" KFFF
Liebe Grüße
Klaus EFoto


----------



## ouzo (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Jepp !!

"KFFF" wollen wir einen Club gründen ???
Suuuper Abkürzung


----------



## rut49 (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

 ,
unser Nachbar hat mir schon mal einen noch zappelnden __ Goldfisch gebracht. SEINE Katze  hatte sie ihm als Geschenk vor die Füße gelegt. Sie tun`s also doch! Ich glaube, Katzen lieben und schützen nur ihren " Privatbereich", bei Nachbarn sind sie nicht so rücksichtsvoll. Der Goldi hat`s überlebt, und da gibt`s außerdem genügend Nachwuchs. Die Koi-Spezies werden die Verluste kaum verschmerzen!

:cu und einen schönen Sonntag  Regina


----------



## Digicat (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Servus Katzenfreunde

Cleo, die Fische zum gähnen findet


----------



## sister_in_act (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

hallo

bei meinem alten teich, der mehr biotop war, war es besonders in der laichzeit kritisch und ein begehrtes *ausflugsziel* der katzen aus der nachbarschaft.
zu dieser zeit hatten meine fische auch zeitweilig verletzungen, die stark auf kralleneinsatz hingedeuted haben.verluste gabs auch..ab und an.
verhindert hat schlimmeres mein *dackelgeschwader*, das immer garten und teich im auge behält und seiner aufsichtspflicht  nachkommt.
vor 2 jahren haben wir unsere erste katze bekommen.
sie war eine grandiose jägerin und betrieb die jagd als extremsport,--sozusagen. was letztendlich auch ihr frühes ableben nach zog übrigens.

sie hat sich zwar immer mal am teichrand herumgetrieben, nie aber einen fisch verletzt oder gar geangelt.obwohl sie am bachlauf locker die möglichkeit dazu gehabt hätte.

ihr nachfolger , kater Tomcat , hat wenig ambitionen überhaupt  länger draußen zu sein. womöglich ändert sich das wenn bei schönem wetter die türen ganztags  zum garten offen sind.einen __ käfer auf der terrasse hat er vorsichtig mit pfote angeschoben und ein freundliches *brrrrr * von sich gegeben. (seine vorgängerin hätte den käfer in sekundenbruchteilen vernichtet.)
allerdings sah ich ihn  kürzlich bei schönem wetter am holzschuppen , als er mit den pfoten irgendwas mit den pfoten bearbeitet hat und  er kaute  danach...ob er denn doch eine maus gefangen hat.?.. 

ich will damit nur die ansicht bestätigen, daß katzen so unterschiedlich sind wie menschen.
achja , und @ digicat
Tomcat ist ja nicht wirklich ein jäger, aber er kann auch einen *auf gefährlich* machen


----------



## ösiwilli (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Servus Klaus,

auf Grund Deines liebevollen Berichtes wirst Du ab sofort zum Gründungsmitglied und Ehrenvoristzenden des KFFF ernannt und darfst einen neuen Thread eröffnen  

Ich würde übrigens auch gerne beim Gähnen so gefährlich aussehen wie Tomcat und Cleo, meine Haushaltschefin fühlt sich da aber ehr nicht angemacht und meint dann meist nur, ich soll nicht so fad rumhängen, sondern lieber was hackeln. 

Liebe Grüsse - Willi - der eh schon wieder müde ist.


----------



## Dodi (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Moin zusammen!

So ein Bild vom gähnenden Raubtier kann ich doch glatt auch noch beisteuern. 

Das ist mein Mäusejäger Abi, der liebendgerne uns die manchmal noch lebenden Mäuse ins Haus bringt, jedoch unsere Fische bestenfalls streichelt, anstatt sie zu kratzen oder zu fressen.
Und da er abends und nachts schwer aktiv ist, ist er tagsüber natürlich fürchterlich müde und muss sich ausruhen...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich nehme alle Anschuldigungen das Katzen fischen gehen zurück!  

Hier die Beweise das so etwas eine Katze nie machen würde.  
Nein, es sind die eigenen Raubtiere die im Garten fischen gehen.  

 

 

 

Hi, er ist aber nicht schnell genug!

VG  Volker


----------



## Klausile (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Hallo Tierfreunde,
leider ist die vorliebe unserer Katzen mit ein Grund für den Umbau unseres Teiches.
Wir haben drei Katzen, 1 Perser-Kater, British Blue, ca. 10 Jahre alt, zu fett und zu faul zum jagen.
des weiteren wohnen bei uns zwei superzahme, handaufgezogene Hauskatzen, die allerdings sind recht geschickte Fischjäger, allerdings nur wenn die Fische "mithelfen"
Bisher haben die beiden süßen"mißtviecher" sich alle Sterlets und eine sau teuren Rasse-__ Goldfisch geangelt.
Wenn die ihre Beute wenigstens gefressen hätten, wäre es ja noch OK gewesen, aber wir fanden die Fische immer erst wenn sie leicht angetrocknet auf dem Rasen lagen.
Nun soll der Umbau und ein __ Reiher-Schreck abhilfe schaffen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## ösiwilli (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Servus Volker!

Ganz entzückende Fotos von Deinen "Freigängern" 

@Klaus

Versuch mal das Geld für den Reiherschreck in Katzendosen anzulegen. Vielleicht werden die zwei "Mistviecher" dann auch fett und faul 
Aber hast schon recht, manche könnens einfach nicht lassen.


Ansonst wäre ich jetzt gerne Kater bei der DODI, dann könnte ich mich eeeeeeeendlich einmal auuusschlafen  

Liebe Grüsse - Willi


----------



## klaus e (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

@ Astrid und Bernd und Willi,
also, äh, ööhm, hust, ich bin schon in zwei Vereinen (einer, wo ich eigentlich nicht hingeh, und einer, wofür ich eigentlich keine Zeit habe)
äh, ööhm, hust, können wir's nicht einfach bei einer losen, transpirativen Verbindung von Katzenfreunden- und verstehern belassen...?
Übrigens, musste heute morgen zwar Eis Kratzen, es fiel aber weder Schnee noch Regen - Hoffnung auf dem Berg???
LG an alle
Klaus E


----------



## ösiwilli (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Servus E-Klaus,

na gut, bei so viele öhms, ähs und husterei bist natürlich entschuldigt, sonst bleibt Dir ja wirklich keine Zeit mehr für Katzingers, Fischlis und Alibi-Vereine.

Bin heute morgens übrigens stark ins Grübeln gekommen, als ich einen toten __ Goldfisch 10m vom Teich entfernt in der Wiese gefunden habe, obwohl meine Burschen die Nacht im Haus (sprich:Bett ) verbracht haben.

Dürfte sich anscheinend doch irgend ein Untier des nächtens im Garten herumtreiben, wenn unsere Wachmannschaft selig schlummernd Innendienst hat.

Ist übrigens der erste Ausfall seit 10 Jahren.

Liebe Grüsse - Willi


----------



## Digicat (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Och Willi, hats dich jetzt auch erwischt. Das tut mir leid  

Hast schon einen Verdacht ?

[OT]Wir haben vorgestern einen Streuner zum TA gebracht, hatte einen abgestorbenen Schwanz (nicht gebrochen) mit einer offenen Stelle (bis zum Knochen)von 10cm in der Mitte des Schwanzes. War bis gestern Abend im Keller kasaniert. Aber der amputierte Schwanz macht ihm keine Probs, er fühlt sich wieder rundum wohl und hat uns heute früh schon besucht und um Futter gebettelt  
Hier zwei Bilder
   [/OT] 

Wünsche dir ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Barbara (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Hallo Zusammen,

jetzt muss ich aber auch noch etwas zu meinem "Lieblingsthema" sagen.

Unser Kater - obwohl etwas übergwichtig - vesucht alles zu fangen und zu fressen, was sich bewegt. Fische hat er 2 oder 3 rausgeholt (da ich in meinem Schwimmteich aber auch gar keine Fische haben wollte, habe ich ihm das nachgesehen). Er hat sie dann mit viel Appetitt verspeist, um sie mir anschließend vor die Füsse zu kotzen  
Die __ Frösche versuche ich ihm abzunehmen, aber einmal hat er einen runtergeschluckt, damit ich ihn ihm nicht abnehme - ist ihm aber gar nicht gut bekommen. Er hatte einen fürchterlichen Schluckauf - im Ernst!

Unser Nachbarskater - übrigens auch schwanzlos - hat auch schon einen gefangen. Der hat allerdings überlegt, weil der Besitzer ihn retten konnte.

Die anderen Katzen, die alle gerne an unseren Teich kommen, trinken nur.

Seit einiger Zeit schleicht hier ein Kater herum, der wohl ein Zuhause sucht. Sehr scheu, aber wenn es keiner merkt, geht er durch die Katzenklappe und bedient sich.
Wir stellen ihm jetzt immer draußen Futter hin, wenn er vorbei kommt. Dafür bekdankt er sich, indem er uns ganz lange anschaut und immer wieder langsam die Augen schließt. Wir kommunizieren dann mit ihm, indem wir das gleiche machen.
Das ist logistisch nicht ganz einfach, da unser vewöhnter Kater niemand neben sich duldet und wir versuchen, dass er das gar nicht mit bekommt.
 Bis Ende November, wenn wir in Urlaub fahren, müssen die beiden sich aneinander gewöhnen, so dass sie zumindest nebeneinander fressen können ohne zu raufen.
Noch verteidigt unserer sein Revier aufs Schärfste.
In einem sind sich die beiden aber einig. Sie können die 3 Kanninchen, die oft unseren Garten besuchen, nicht ausstehen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Hier ein Bild von unserem Kater bei seiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung:

 

Und hier der Streuner, der ein Heim sucht:

 

 

Liebe Grüße 

Barbara


----------



## klaus e (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Hallo Willi, Hallo all die anderen,
danke für dein und euer Verständnis in Sachen Club-Präsidentschaft 
Das mit deinem Goldie tut mir echt leicht, wirklich, aber ich spüre in mir einen seit Jahren wachsenden Drang zum Kabaret - deshalb die Frage: Kann es sein, dass dein Goldie bei "Jugend trainiert für Olympia" seine Grenzen überschritten (überflogen) hat?... 
Ist nicht ernst gemeint, hat aber einen ernsten Hintergrund. Bei uns treibensich Elstern 'rum. Ich mag sie gerne sehen wegen ihrers schönen Gefieders und ihres imposanten Gehabes. Vorgestern sah ich aber eine von denen, wie siemit einem Finken im Schnabel davonflog. Ob der Fink vorher Opfer unseres Katers wurde, weiss ich nicht. Habe dann geg** und fand heraus, dass die Elstern ihren Lebensunterhalt zu 80% durch "tierisches Eiweiß" begleichen und auch "kleine Fische fangen" (Zitat)
Also: Im Zweifel für den (die) Angeklagten!
Liebe Grüße ins Weinviertel
Bin nächste Woche für 2 Tage in OÖ und freu mich schon auf ein oder zwei Glas Zweigelt... 
Klaus E


----------



## ösiwilli (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Hallo Helmut und Barbara,

ich finde es ganz super, wie Ihr Euch um die Streuner kümmert  

Seit meiner früheren Mitarbeit in einem Katzenheim weiss ich das ganz besonders zu schätzen. Ich habe soviele weggeworfene und aussortierte Samtpfoten kommen und (eher seltener) gehen sehen, dass mich Euer Engagement umso mehr freut.
Einer der Höhepunkte war übrigens eine Mutter mit Kind, die ihre alte Katze gegen eine neue junge umtauschen wollten 

Aber genug, ich will ja hier keine neue Tierschutzseite aufmachen und Euch brauche ich ja nichts erzählen.

@ Barbara

Denke die Beiden werden sich schon langsam aneinander gewöhnen. Wenn der Platzhirsch merkt, dass keine unmittelbare Bedrohung vorliegt und sein Schüsselchen trotzdem immer voll ist, wird er den neuen Kollegen sicher annehmen.
Bei uns hat es mal (allerdings noch in einer Wohnung) an die 4 Wochen gedauert, bis der Neuzugang das Schlafzimmer verlassen durfte.
Danach waren sie ein Herz und eine Seele.

@Klaus

Das mit dem Goldie sehe ich eigentlich nicht so eng, auch wenn er mir natürlich leid tut.
Fressen und gefressen werden gehört nun mal zur Natur und wenn wir mit unserer Liebhaberei den Gabentisch für diverse Wilderer reichlich decken, dürfen wir uns nicht wundern, wenn sich irgendjemand hungriger bedient.

Elstern sind übrigens eine gute Möglichkeit.
Auch bei uns treiben sich viele herum und ich habe (da unser Teich im grossen Unkreis die einzige Wasserstelle ist) auch schon welche beim Trinken an unserem Teich gesehen.

Liebe Grüsse - Willi - der sich aus Solidartät heute abend auch einige Achterln Zweigelt einschenken wird.


----------



## Klausile (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Katzen am (und im???) Teich*

Hallo Leute,
nun will ich auch mal!!

Wir haben drei Katzen - die da sind:
1. Teddy - seine Majestät - ein Perser - der ist zu Faul zum jagen, außerdem lässt seine Gnaden sich seine Mahlzeiten servieren!

2. Nora - schwarz/weiße Hauskatze - die ist immer auf der Jagd - bringt ihre Beute dann auch immer brav nach Hause um sie dann ganz schnell wieder in Sicherheit zu bringen. Im letzten Sommer waren das unter anderem diverse Amseln, Spatzen, ein junges Kaninchen, ein Goldfischweibchen voller Eier und ein __ Sterlet

3. Rudi - Noras Bruder - grau getigerte Hauskatze - jedermanns Liebling, wohnt auch bei den Nachbarn - je nachdem wo er ein ruhiges Plätzchen zum schlafen findet. Aber leider ist auch er ein erfolgreicher Jäger. Im Gegensatz zu seiner Schwester liefert er seinen Fang aber immer ab und verschwindet dann wieder durch die Katzenklappe. Auch er hat schon erfolgreich diverse Vögel und leider auch unseren letzten Sterlet erbeutet.

Also - haben wir den Teich umgebaut, wir hoffen das das neue Ufer ihnen das Jagen etwas schwerer macht. Für alle Fälle haben wir auch einen Reiherschreck gekauft - ich hoffe das der auch gut funktioniert.

Gruß Klaus


----------

